# [SOLVED] Event Viewer(Dhcp-Client) Error



## pt121984 (Mar 21, 2007)

I get this every time I start Win 7 64bit. Everything runs fine and I can get online without a problem, but it just annoys me to see it poping in the Event Viewer under Administrative Viewer.

Thanks
Patrick









By pt121 at 2012-03-21


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Event Viewer(Dhcp-Client) Error*

Now Go to Start/Run and type *inetcpl.cpl *and press enter/*Connections/LAN Settings*. Make sure all the boxes are unchecked. Now go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl* and press enter. Right click the* Local Area connection/Properties* scroll down to *Internet Protocol (TCP-IP)/Properties*. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address* and *DNS Server Address Automatically* are both checked. Now go to Start/Run and type *CMD* and press enter. IN the Command Prompt type* ipconfig /release* and press enter. the IP Address changes to *0.0.0.0 *Now type* ipconfig /flushdns* and press enter. Now type *ipconfig /renew*. Now type* ipconfig /all*. You should have a new IP address try it again. If you still cannot connect please include the text output of your* ipconfig /all* in your next post


----------



## pt121984 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Event Viewer(Dhcp-Client) Error*

spunk.funk....I can connect fine. I have absolutely no problems connecting at all. As soon as Windows comes up I can hit IE and I'm online without a hitch. I just don't kow why I'm getting the errors in the Even Viewer saying that the system wasn't assigned and address and it will try again. Evidently it gets an address because as soon as I'm in Windows I can get right on the internet without a hitch.

Patrick


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Event Viewer(Dhcp-Client) Error*



> Update the *Chipset *and* Network* adapter drivers from the Asus site to get the latest ones.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Event Viewer(Dhcp-Client) Error*

Hi, since this error is benign (you can still connect) I would try to get updated drivers as per spunk's post, most likely you have a conflict with IPv6, uncheck it in properties and I suspect your error message will disappear.


----------



## pt121984 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: Event Viewer(Dhcp-Client) Error*

Thanks for the assistance. I believe I'm just reading too much into it. I have too much of a perfection streak in me and sometimes I just want everything to be just that .....perfect. I have to remember that some of these errors are their for trouble shooting problems if you are having them, but since I'm not really have an problems as Jenae said that they just might be benign.

Thanks
Patrick


----------

